# Yo! Idiot... Slow Down!



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

If your the idiot who was riding way too fast and almost hit the elderly woman in front of me on the Los Gatos Creek Trail (on the wooden bridge near Campbell Park) this morning... SLOW DOWN! This is not a race course!


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

you sure are one crankymonkey.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

wchane said:


> you sure are one crankymonkey.


 He He... I'm actually a really happy guy. It just irritates me when people are reckless on that trail. The old lady was riding a bike to a Yoga class and she looked pretty scared when I rode past her. I'm not a perfect saint on the LGCT, I go over the speed limit too, but I also slow down and use a lot of caution in areas with blind spots or when I'm passing people.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

well put. i just had a laugh with your handle. 

at least you're getting seat time. i've been getting seat time too...but it's in the form of an eames and a lcd in front of my face.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

YEAH, dont ride like a dumb ass on LGCT


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Killroy said:


> YEAH, dont ride like a dumb ass on LGCT


Smart ass.


----------

